# SCB Stingray 25' / Mercury Racing Verado 350SCi



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Stingray 25'
Rear Deck Rod Locker
Seat Box w/ Insulated Livewell/Cooler
Rear Seating - Removable
MinnKota I-Pilot 101/36v
Power Pole Blade 10'
Lowrance HDS-10
Audio - Fusion IP700, WetSounds (4) 6.5", 10", Syn 4
Custom Wading Platform w/ Step
Wash Down System

Mercury Racing Verado 350SCi w/ SportMaster 1.75
Prop - Bravo One XS 25" 

Perf Stats w/ (1) Person, 40 gal fuel, (5) Batteries, Some Gear:
76+ mph = WOT @ 6750 RPM (73 w/ (3) people)

Thank you Trey!

SCB Factory


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Wow!! Sweet rig. That's one mean lookin boat.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Man, I'm speechless!!!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Eric....you should designate these.......the adrenalin series!!!!! 
i dont get to fish as much as i want to and i have never seen an SCB on the water..............except once..............i seen it coming down the ditch.........man what a sight that was...........you could'nt hear it at first......but you could see that rooster tail a mile awhile..........i knew what it was long before he got to me............then he went by............GOOD GOD!! what was that!! my wife says.............i said that was an SCB..............aint it something......how fast was he going.....i said around 70 probly. .....WHAT!!!....MPH???????............yep........our boat wont do that will it.......LOL!!............. no baby ours wont do that...........

Beautiful rig there dude....kudo's to ya!!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

So disgustingly sick! Now on to buy some lotto tickets.


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

BAD *****! Absolutly Awesome Work!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

That's may favorite so far of ALL of them. 

Very nice. And the speeds dialed in alittle better.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

fattyflattie said:


> That's may favorite so far of ALL of them.
> 
> Very nice. And the speeds dialed in alittle better.


No riser box! Wind drag is a killer for speed on boats. Especially above 40 mph or so. That boat hauls!!!


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> No riser box! Wind drag is a killer for speed on boats. Especially above 40 mph or so. That boat hauls!!!


Yup. I think it's been mentioned the riser affects it about ~5mph - so the speed is inline with the other boat (if you factor in added weight - riser and other accessories).


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Trade you my skeeter for one!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, Eric and Trey, nicely done. Question where do you go from Here? Super good and worth the wait.


----------



## bayman83 (Sep 8, 2010)

That is one bad mo fo. Setting as my desktop img.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

Seeing it in person is breath taking, just left his house and man pictures don't do it justice.....i'll have to say, i came straight home and put a coat of wax on mine just to remotely come close to it....lol can't wait to see it in action tomorrow


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

You build a very very nice boat... I wanted that motor on my boat but it wouldn't fit in my garage.

what's next? Counter rotating opti 200xs? Can you imagine the grip with 2 props in the water !?!? 

build one. Someone will buy it.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, a pair of Gen2 Merc Racing 200XS ROS w/ 15" Mid's would be nasty hanging off the transom! Light weight at 430# each, 7000 rpm Rev Limit & reports of 240hp at the prop.
Or
Twin 300XS's!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

scb factory said:


> Yeah, a pair of Gen2 Merc Racing 200XS ROS w/ 15" Mid's would be nasty hanging off the transom! Light weight at 430# each, 7000 rpm Rev Limit & reports of 240hp at the prop.
> Or
> Twin 300XS's with DBR stage 1 kits plus modified Cowls, about 700 hp at the props![/QUOTE]
> 
> Fixed it for you Eric lol.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

Enjoyed seeing this boat being rigged last week, it's a doozy. Wife fell in love with the other 25' that was already complete..... I fell in love with that extra live well/cooler/seating space in the rear! I wonder what it will look like on my future Recon??? Lol


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

That is the sweetest looking one I have seen yet! Well done!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Bad to the bone and those numbers are awesome!


----------



## SquatchHunter (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it supposed to ride that low in the stern or do you need to move the fuel tanks forward, like on the other boats, to make it sit correctly?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

that gps integration is so clean.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

SquatchHunter said:


> Is it supposed to ride that low in the stern or do you need to move the fuel tanks forward, like on the other boats, to make it sit correctly?


big 350 weight maybe?


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> big 350 weight maybe?


Almost every stingray I've seen sat like that.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mirage98 said:


> Almost every stingray I've seen sat like that.


I could see a wake coming over the back and filling the boat with water. That could turn out bad.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The 350 weighs almost 100 lbs more (670 lbs) than the 300


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

To me it sits better than the "smaller" stingray.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

That's the best looking bay boat I've ever seen. Sick! Keep up the great work, SCB.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

id say ole eric is pretty sharp with that ruler...................


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> The 350 weighs almost 100 lbs more (670 lbs) than the 300


The 300 Vrod weighs 635 lbs.

Mike


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I could see a wake coming over the back and filling the boat with water. That could turn out bad.


Has that ever happened?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> The 300 Vrod weighs 635 lbs.
> 
> Mike


True. However I was referring to the Opti 300 XS on there before - should have been more clear. :cheers:

Actually believe it's closer to 150 lbs more than the 300 Pro XS..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Has that ever happened?


I don't know. Was just thinking.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Has that ever happened?


Hasn't happened on my Stingray. With a guy on the bow it makes the boat sit level. A lot of cat boats sit lower in the rear of the boat.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hasn't happened on my Stingray. With a guy on the bow it makes the boat sit level. A lot of cat boats sit lower in the rear of the boat.


So obviously you don't wade and leave the boat power poled.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hasn't happened on my Stingray. With a guy on the bow it makes the boat sit level. A lot of cat boats sit lower in the rear of the boat.


Yeah, but that 90 doesnt weigh much...:biggrin:


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

One day my SCB will be pictured on 2cool!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

there self bailing decks anyways right? what does it matter if water comes over, ive swamped my SW idk how many times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

LouieB said:


> So obviously you don't wade and leave the boat power poled.


I have stake out sticked it plenty of times to get out and wade in rough water. Came back to the boat to find my shoes dry as a bone sitting in the back of the boat. I'm too poor to afford a power pole.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I have stake out sticked it plenty of times to get out and wade in rough water. Came back to the boat to find my shoes dry as a bone sitting in the back of the boat. *I'm too poor to afford a power pole*.


Atta boy James! Better to have the ultimate boat and a sacrifice a few accessories than a ok boat all kitted out. Follows my polished turd theory perfectly: if you take a POS and shine it up real pretty, you end up with a shiny POS.

Killer boat as usual, Eric!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> get daddy to pitch in on a power pole


Here we go, am i reading the 25' KAT form again LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Gilbert needs new material.

As for the 25 Stingray, its awesome looking and its hard to believe that huge boat doing low 70's and be able to run in under a foot of water.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

Low 70's hell that SOB turned 76.3, i ran beside him leaving out for a tourney thursday afternoon and you ought to see this thing when in full sprint, big boat covering some water in a hurry. Seems his 25P Bravo is going to have to be his go to prop. It is fine as hell sitting on the water, me and him were side by side coming up the bayou back to the boat launch, little brother said it was the prettiest sight he's ever seen coming down a waterway from the dock, 2 SCB's trolling side by side. Said they looked like water rockets


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

A little video of this boat running, and overview of the deck layout.

Shot w/ GoPro HD, so make sure to roll up Viewing Quality to 1080HD...






Thanks for watching!

SCB Factory


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow Eric! Sweet ride. Front deck looks lie it goes for ever.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Insane in a good way.

>E


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wow, 6800 RPM's... That's screaming too!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I honestly would have little use for that a boat like that, but I still want one. Great video.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice boat for sure.

75MPH without a PFD. I truely hope that you never have a little bad luck out there.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I saw Eric at the Clear Lake Launch after he was finished doing this video. It was the first time I had ever seen an SCB in person. All I can say is WOW!! It is like seeing a Ferrari right up in person. Everything on this boat is amazing. Talk about not cutting corners, and thouroughly thinking out the layout. It is a really REALLY neat sight to see.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my Gosh! Yes sir my favorate by far! Awesome!!! Think I'll ask for one for xmass!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats one bad mamba jamba. If i could wipe my arse w/$20s thats probably what i'd buy.

I gotta say though that AC/DC 'Long Way To The Top' cover in that video is atrocious.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice rig...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB 25' Stingray / Mercury Verado 350SCi*

Couple of cool pics.

Idle Out in AM, and Running Clean.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

OK, OK, don't pile on me. A little critique intended to be constructive.

Beautiful boat - sincerely. However, it deserves molded hatches in the sides of that cooler box - not those plastic lids.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

scb factory said:


> Couple of cool pics.
> 
> Idle Out in AM, and Running Clean.


What do you think about the verado's Eric?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Whats the price on a rig like that? I have a buddy how claims to have been quoted $93,000 for that setup. Is this close to the number eric?


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Leaning towards the 25' after hearing the stories about drinking a coke cruising at 70 sounds about right for me to get to baffin the cut and back to marker 37. Glad I got my name on the list cause from the looks of it the list is getting longer every week.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

railbird said:


> Whats the price on a rig like that? I have a buddy how claims to have been quoted $93,000 for that setup. Is this close to the number eric?


That's what I heard too.


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

railbird said:


> Whats the price on a rig like that? I have a buddy how claims to have been quoted $93,000 for that setup. Is this close to the number eric?


Wow. I've got a deposit for an SCB, but that's getting awfully close to a Yellowfin.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

For clarification, not implying it isn't worth the money, just saying I was told 90-ish.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

THis guy lives down the street from me and is a good friend, ya'll are freezing on price lol


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I don't know what you mean by freezing. Would be nice to be wrong though, that 25 is on the short list for the next one.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

fattyflattie said:


> I don't know what you mean by freezing. Would be nice to be wrong though, that 25 is on the short list for the next one.


 it means your not even close to the price


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Since you seem to have an idea, care to enlighten? What would a 25' with 350 vrod similarly equipped to the one in this thread cost? Obviously someone's feeding me and rail bird some bad info.


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

I'm curious as well. Your friend have the one with riser or not? I just realized other day boat in video was diff than boat in post.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Still a killer ride there Eric. Great pics.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Seems like it'd be a great nearshore platform as well. Good for Chandaleur etc Looking forward to seeing more 25's roll out.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I would be willing to bet it is in the mid 70's equipped the way that boat is. I saw the boat first hand and it is worth every penny the owner paid for it. Very fine boat.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> I would be willing to bet it is in the mid 70's equipped the way that boat is. I saw the boat first hand and *it is worth every penny the owner paid for it.* Very fine boat.


What did the owner pay for it?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

KEMPOC said:


> What did the owner pay for it?


Thats non of my business but like I said I am betting it was somewhere around 75k. I know if you called eric and asked him he could probably write up a quote for you though.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I find it odd that no one knows the cost of this model boat? With as much advertising and the amount of owners on this forum, someone can chime in, even Eric?? You either can afford to buy one or you can't ? What would be the big secret?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> Thats non of my business but like I said I am betting it was somewhere around 75k. I know if you called eric and asked him he could probably write up a quote for you though.


I am not whooping on you so please dont take it that way. You said it was worth every penny so I assumed (I know, I know) that you knew how many pennies were involved. I don't really care, just curious.

Like the Amish mechanic said, I find it odd that nobody knows.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Not to hard to get an idea of the cost and I bet its a lot closer to 90 than 70. The Recon demo was 68,500 with a 250xs so if you use that as a baseline add at least 15k to that for the v-rod with the higher end rigging which is probably not enough when you add a new sporty lower plus what ever shop work that took to make it work. Probably at least 1500 extra on bigger GPS, wash down kit, and removable backseat. That would put you at 85k plus what ever the extra 2' of hull and trailer cost you. Add some extra tt&l and looks like your right at $90,000 to me. If Eric can have a waiting list on them for that then more power to him.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> Not to hard to get an idea of the cost and I bet its a lot closer to 90 than 70. The Recon demo was 68,500 with a 250xs so if you use that as a baseline add at least 15k to that for the v-rod with the higher end rigging which is probably not enough when you add a new sporty lower plus what ever shop work that took to make it work. Probably at least 1500 extra on bigger GPS, wash down kit, and removable backseat. That would put you at 85k plus what ever the extra 2' of hull and trailer cost you. Add some extra tt&l and looks like your right at $90,000 to me. If Eric can have a waiting list on them for that then more power to him.


that is what I was thinking......no way its a 70's price tag.


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> Not to hard to get an idea of the cost and I bet its a lot closer to 90 than 70. The Recon demo was 68,500 with a 250xs so if you use that as a baseline add at least 15k to that for the v-rod with the higher end rigging which is probably not enough when you add a new sporty lower plus what ever shop work that took to make it work. Probably at least 1500 extra on bigger GPS, wash down kit, and removable backseat. That would put you at 85k plus what ever the extra 2' of hull and trailer cost you. Add some extra tt&l and looks like your right at $90,000 to me. If Eric can have a waiting list on them for that then more power to him.


Yup.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

KEMPOC said:


> I am not whooping on you so please dont take it that way. You said it was worth every penny so I assumed (I know, I know) that you knew how many pennies were involved. I don't really care, just curious.
> 
> Like the Amish mechanic said, I find it odd that nobody knows.


no harm taken but if I was Eric I would not post a public price on the internet of what the owner paid for that boat. If you were interested in the boat then I would think Eric could assist you in getting a price.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I agree with that, I wasn't looking for specific, just scale. Didn't want to waste Erics time with an actual quote, at least not for another year or two.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> no harm taken but if I was Eric I would not post a public price on the internet of what the owner paid for that boat. If you were interested in the boat then I would think Eric could assist you in getting a price.


X2


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> no harm taken but if I was Eric I would not post a public price on the internet of what the owner paid for that boat. If you were interested in the boat then I would think Eric could assist you in getting a price.


That is reasonable. Again, I don't really care - just being nosey. Therefore, I wouldnt waste his time by calling and asking.

Ya know - this thread is kinda like being at the boat show. After all, it was started by SCB to promote the boat. You know how it goes at the boat show - you walk by and say "Hey man, that sure is shiney. How much?" with no intent of buying.

They are pretty boats. If there is a waiting list, good on them.

I am trying to buy a new boat right now. Dealer is taking deposits on delivery spots months in advance. If there is a recession, fishermen havent heard about it.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

KEMPOC said:


> That is reasonable. Again, I don't really care - just being nosey. Therefore, I wouldnt waste his time by calling and asking.
> 
> Ya know - this thread is kinda like being at the boat show. After all, it was started by SCB to promote the boat. You know how it goes at the boat show - you walk by and say "Hey man, that sure is shiney. How much?" with no intent of buying.
> 
> ...


Texas is pretty much recession proof. What boat are you looking at purchasing?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> Texas is pretty much recession proof. What boat are you looking at purchasing?


Man, Texas wasnt recession proof in 1983 when I got kicked off the teat. I havent forgotten that!

I will PM you the other so as not to hijack this thread.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

KEMPOC said:


> Man, Texas wasnt recession proof in 1983 when I got kicked off the teat. I havent forgotten that!
> 
> I will PM you the other so as not to hijack this thread.


Haha thats why I moved to Texas because once I was kicked off the Teat I had to find a career and Texas was the only state willing to hire me and pay me good money for my brains.


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

*Getting started*

Ok i think I am ready to start planning my next boat. How do you want me to get intouch with you for this process.

Billy:work:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Off Da Hook said:


> Ok i think I am ready to start planning my next boat. How do you want me to get intouch with you for this process.
> 
> Billy:work:


600+ hp

Call, lets discuss.

Eric


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

txjustin said:


> So disgustingly sick! Now on to buy some lotto tickets.


x2

its just wrong... LOL..

Awesome rig!.. you guys build them and rig them right. 
T


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*For sale!*

Great all around fishing/tournament/family boat.
Ultimate rough water boat.
NOTHING in its class can hang w/ the SCB 25' in the open bay. Period.

Loaded, ultra clean, always washed, waxed, stored in side.
Currently w/ 80 hours.
Owner has new one on order.

$85,000 firm (New $95K).

Contact me via PM, email, or text/phone.

Eric Simmons
[email protected]
979 299-8172


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

scb factory said:


> (New $95K).


Good thing your not a betting man Dixie :rotfl: Good luck with the sale Eric.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

mgeistman said:


> it means your not even close to the price


Hmm.

Still my favorite SCB to date. Wish there were more people building them for more delivery threads.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

80 hours and new boat ordered already? OK, what changed their mind?


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Wish I could have it and give the 25' Dargle and 25' SS something to try and catch in the LLM.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Demos this Saturday (3/2/13).
Cove Harbor, Rockport TX. 
Limited time slots, email, text or call for appointment.

Eric Simmons
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

That is a Big Bad Boy. What is Trey up to now? Good luck on the sale.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Todd*

Oh, I don't know.

Come see me next week, we go run this bad boy out of the Boardwalk, and into the teeth of Galvatraz. 
Would like your assessment, coming after time in your 24'YF, plus lunch on me.

BTW: I still have your Ot4.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i would like a demo ride... permanently.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Should get a good taste of what she'll do with 20 plus mph winds on Aransas Bay Saturday.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That boat looks awesome. It also looks like that motor has the back end squatting pretty low in the water. Whats it draft at idle?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

McDaniel8402 said:


> That boat looks awesome. It also looks like that motor has the back end squatting pretty low in the water. Whats it draft at idle?


The Verado 350SCi is 660#, plus (5) batteries under rear deck sets this perticular boat at 14" draft at transom.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

scb factory said:


> The Verado 350SCi is 660#, plus (5) batteries under rear deck sets this perticular boat at 14" draft at transom.


Thats a heck of a lot of weight! And still the draft isn't to bad. With that much motor weight, wouldn't it make a little better sense to move the batteries up towards the front of the boat? Spread the weight out a bit?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Thats a heck of a lot of weight! And still the draft isn't to bad. With that much motor weight, wouldn't it make a little better sense to move the batteries up towards the front of the boat? Spread the weight out a bit?


That would depend on what the objective is.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

A 4 man tower on the bow about 14-15' high would counter weight you stern weight. What would the draft be then maybe 12". Not bad for that rig. It looks huge. Bet that tower would be stable on that hull.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I tested this hull design w a 300XS. Static draft at transom w that motor was 12". 

That set up was simply amazing the the shallows. Actally better than my 22' Stingray in most ways. Not as good as the Recon tnough.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=398341&highlight=25+SCB&page=8


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

scb factory said:


> Oh, I don't know.
> 
> Come see me next week, we go run this bad boy out of the Boardwalk, and into the teeth of Galvatraz.
> Would like your assessment, coming after time in your 24'YF, plus lunch on me.
> ...


Free food + boat ride! What is not to like?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SOLD.
Thanks Brad!

QUOTE=scb factory;4694655]Great all around fishing/tournament/family boat.
Ultimate rough water boat.
NOTHING in its class can hang w/ the SCB 25' in the open bay. Period.

Loaded, ultra clean, always washed, waxed, stored in side.
Currently w/ 80 hours.
Owner has new one on order.

$85,000 firm (New $95K).

Contact me via PM, email, or text/phone.

Eric Simmons
[email protected]
979 299-8172[/QUOTE]


----------

